# Darn CATS



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

My darn outside cats are climbing up my car and scratching my nice new paint. Any suggestions on car covers or a way to stop this from happening?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep the cats or the car indoors.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was going to post the YouTube video of the Ford Ka but I like not being banned. I don't have issues of them on my car, just under. I swore one day my car was leaking gas in the winter to find out it was cat pee. The cats live under my Subaru and I found a rats nest in my Buicks air box when I 1st got it. Never found the rat(s) because maybe the cats found him 1st.

Wax the car and they may slide off and stop trying. This may work better than the leave foil on the counter to prevent a cat from jumping on it trick. That was myth busted when my ex's cat kept falling off the counter trying to get the chicken we had in a covered dish.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

haha, I wish I could keep my car indoors that would be nice. I have outside cats to kill the critters that are digging tunnels everywhere. I did wax my car and it made the situation worse, they now release the claws when they slide. I guess I'll need a car cover but I want a decent one yet not expensive.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

.22


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Borrow a dog.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL it's not a stray cat tho like in my situation... The S/O may have a fit the furry 4 is M.I.A.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Try putting dried herbs or scented oils that we like but cats hate around the car. 4 Ways to Keep Cats Out of a Garden - wikiHow Look at section 2. As a bonus, your car smelling like peppermint just might win points with the current/future significant other...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You need to give your cats some other source of heat outside, thats why they are sitting on your car.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Try putting dried herbs or scented oils that we like but cats hate around the car. 4 Ways to Keep Cats Out of a Garden - wikiHow Look at section 2. As a bonus, your car smelling like peppermint just might win points with the current/future significant other...


thanks for this one, that ultrasonic sound alarm seems promising. As for the .22 I wouldn't shoot my own cats lol but I get the humor.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Moth Balls?? Put them around your car when not in use. If nothing else, should keep the rodents away.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

How to keep cats away from your car


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

That was pretty funny


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Try this......worked for me and everyone I suggested it to.

Wait till they are on the car, nice and comfy...........and nail the horn button on your remote......they scatter like rats.
You only have to do it once or twice till they decide it isn't the best spot to chill out.

Report back please,
Rob


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

But when they jump off they scratch the sheet out of it.

At our old house I had this problem. I put dried pepper flakes in our driveway around our vehicles. I had a half a bag of jalapeno peppers from our garden and it worked quite well.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

My cats are used to the horns, we constantly use it around them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I was going to post the YouTube video of the Ford Ka but I like not being banned.


Yeah the cat one was a bit extreme but the bird one's hilarious. 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YnENyBdGd8&feature=youtube_gdata_player 




EcoDave said:


> How to keep cats away from your car


This man's a genius.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

brian v said:


> That's Nice !


what's the deal with this same post on every thread tonight?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Working on 5000 posts this month and me thumb is working overtime !


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

brian v said:


> Working on 5000 posts this month and me thumb is working overtime !


Gotcha! :bowdown:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> Working on 5000 posts this month and me thumb is working overtime !


You gonna dig up old posts to achieve that? Is there any section of this forum where posts don't count? I know other forums don't keep count in off topic section.



Mick said:


> Yeah the cat one was a bit extreme but the bird one's hilarious.
> [url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YnENyBdGd8&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/URL]


LOL I like this one better for birds. Still mad I almost got a bird trapped in my scoop speeding down a NJ road. It must be a Subaru thing. 

funny 2008 Subaru wrx STi commercial - YouTube


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> You gonna dig up old posts to achieve that? Is there any section of this forum where posts don't count? I know other forums don't keep count in off topic section.


Brian is a boss at achieving more deleted posts than posted posts. He keeps the moderation on their toes with the delete button!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Brian, GO TO BED!!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Mice !


----------

